# Dog fleeces - talk to me about Equafleece!



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm just waiting on a colleague to bring me a tape measure (slow day at work) and will be measuring my mutt up for a fleece because it's pretty chilly, he's not getting any younger and we're now forced to walk at certain times rather than waiting for preferential weather! He also spends time in the car early morning and late evening and it's pretty chilly then too.

So Equafleece...

I hear good things about them. I have a slightly odd shaped dog and I'm hoping I can find something to fit him (his waterproof coat fits him around the neck fine, length could be an inch shorter, but it only just does up around the chest. He tried to chase a cat yesterday morning and exploded out of it like the Incredible Hulk!) 

Then I'm on to... do I get a jumper style or a tank top style? I will go for the optional zip along the back because he's only going to get older and he doesn't really like his legs/feet being touched so trying to manipulate his legs through sleeves won't be easy - which also makes me question whether the tank top style would be better for him than the jumper style but the jumper type with sleeves looks infinitely more snug! 

Tell me about your Equafleece experiences


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

My boys have them for winter nights when the temperature is below about 5 degrees (mainly because my OH insists on sleeping with windows open).

I think they recently changed the design through as we got them new ones and I prefer the old style tankie we had last time (2 years ago)



as you can see it had short front sleeves whereas the new style one doesn't

Last time we got Arthur a dog suit with back legs in but its a bit tricky to get on and off and sometimes his back legs come out of the leg holes so this time we went for a tankie for him too



I only use them indoors though.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've ordered one for Teddy, never had one before but heard good things about them. He's getting a haircut next week and it'll keep him warm whilst warming for agility and then cooling down afterwards on cold nights.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I only use them indoors though.


Thanks for the photos, they're very good models!

I'm thinking it'd be used for indoor/car use or for walks on dry cold days. His little soft shell waterproof coat keeps him relatively warm but it doesn't look comfortable for long term wear - he's at work with me for 8-12 hours a day and it's quite chilly here, he gets a draught under the desk each time the door opens and has needed an extra blanket today!

Mine has similar fur to your dogs, do they stay nice and snug?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

We love them! mine have the normal coats.

I can verify that they remain dry underneath even in heavy rain.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Little P said:


> Thanks for the photos, they're very good models!
> 
> I'm thinking it'd be used for indoor/car use or for walks on dry cold days. His little soft shell waterproof coat keeps him relatively warm but it doesn't look comfortable for long term wear - he's at work with me for 8-12 hours a day and it's quite chilly here, he gets a draught under the desk each time the door opens and has needed an extra blanket today!
> 
> Mine has similar fur to your dogs, do they stay nice and snug?


Yes they have stayed nice and snug - the tankie I have for Arthur is a little too snug but they say it will stretch over time where it needs to. I think the ones in the photos still look just as good and snug 2 years on. Here is another pose



I do take them off before they go out in the garden for a pee as somehow they always manage to pee on them otherwise but perhaps their aim is not very good


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I have them for my dachshunds, they make a dachshund size , and they are brilliant ! Keep them dry in the rain , dry them off after a bath and keep them cosy at night. Worth every penny in my opinion.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Guess I'll be giving them a call tomorrow then!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Molly loves hers, perfect for her lab/lurcher odd shape.

She has the tank top




And the t-shirt. 


Love them - easy to wash and dry and super cosy.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Literally just today Carmen's Equafleece came. Sadly, it is too small! She is obviously a bit of an odd size, so I have ordered her a size up.

Very impressed with the quality. To me, fleece is just fleece in my head, but its lovely thick, good quality stuff. She was loving having cuddles on my knee in it  Cresties like the warm a lot and Carmen walks very slowly in her proper waterproof coat. So I'm hoping the tankie can either be used on walks or just to encourage her to actually go out to the blooming' loo in the rain..!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Freddie has a tankie. I'm really pleased with it, he always felt icy cold but now he's warm without being too hot. 
I think a zip is a good choice, it's quite snug so I can imagine it would be difficult with some dogs.
I took him for a walk in it yesterday, his harness fits over it nicely and he was bone dry when we got home, despite walking over a slightly flooded field .


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Gemmaa said:


> Freddie has a tankie. I'm really pleased with it, he always felt icy cold but now he's warm without being too hot.
> I think a zip is a good choice, it's quite snug so I can imagine it would be difficult with some dogs.
> I took him for a walk in it yesterday, his harness fits over it nicely and he was bone dry when we got home, despite walking over a slightly flooded field .


How big is Freddie? My boy is a JRT and may be a similar size? Just interested to see how long the "leg sleeves" are on this one (mine has miniscule legs!)


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

mine have the polo neck coats.. Inca had the old colour bright pink that was thinner fleece, when I got JJ one in Navy the fleece was much thicker so got Inca another in purple with snow leopard collar for her birthday this year.

Keeps them nice and warm when its freezing out haven't had them on in heavy rain as they have Hurtta raincoats. 

I think they will do custom jobs if their standard sizes won't fit but they do slim for thin breeds (whippets etc) and tiny ones with longer backs for little dachshunds etc


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Love them!
The dimwit has the slim fit tankies as he is a funny shape and the legs on the jumpers are too long. He used to have the coat but to get one long enough in the back for him, it was too long down the sides and he used to pee on it 
They are lovely and cosy and great for wearing on walks or in training classes (I have to keep his back warm due to his lameness issues) and they are thin enough that I can put his harness on top.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Dimwit said:


> Love them!
> The dimwit has the slim fit tankies as he is a funny shape and the legs on the jumpers are too long. He used to have the coat but to get one long enough in the back for him, it was too long down the sides and he used to pee on it
> They are lovely and cosy and great for wearing on walks or in training classes (I have to keep his back warm due to his lameness issues) and they are thin enough that I can put his harness on top.


I don't think my dogs harness would fit over the top, but I was thinking that I could easily get a nylon webbing one to go over (his usual one is fleece lined).

I guess my next big question....what colour?!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Little P said:


> How big is Freddie? My boy is a JRT and may be a similar size? Just interested to see how long the "leg sleeves" are on this one (mine has miniscule legs!)


His measurements are: 
A) 18
B) 14
C) 20
D) 18

(A-D being the measurements required on their website).

They recommended the 18/20"


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Gemmaa said:


> His measurements are:
> A) 18
> B) 14
> C) 20
> ...


See, this is where my dog is a stupid shape. He's about 15" in the length but 21.5" around the chest!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2014)

My dog has got 4 tankies  I love them so much I get them posted to nz! My dog practically lives in them in winter, inside and out. She's got pink, red, cobalt blue and mulberry. All are lovely.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Little P said:


> See, this is where my dog is a stupid shape. He's about 15" in the length but 21.5" around the chest!


I'd definitely send them an email, they got back to me really quickly and perhaps they could do a custom size if he wouldn't fit any standard sizes .


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Are they safe for a fidgety dog overnight?


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Gemmaa said:


> I'd definitely send them an email, they got back to me really quickly and perhaps they could do a custom size if he wouldn't fit any standard sizes .


Just measured him accurately (like I said, slow day at work!)

A: 17"
B: 14"
C: 21"
D: 16"

Put it in the calculator and got a message saying the measurements confused the calculator and to call them - it's his massive chest that does it! Will give a ring tomorrow.

ETA I'm pretty sure I've measured him accurately because these measurements tally with the measurements on his coat too


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

We have some by Forest Fleece too they are patterned.. they have a camo tankie each and a jumper with sheep on that I use as a nightshirt for when its minus temps at night. Inca also has a leopard print one. They wear them more like jumpers and t-shirts and the Equafleece as coats.. depends how freezing it is and whether they need one inside and out..Inca does recently but JJ doesn't unless its really freezing. His camo tankie is a bit tight on him this year when I tried it on he didn't like me having to bend his legs to try and get it on.. the Equafleece polo neck coat is easier for me with him to put it on until he warms up and whip it off if he's getting too hot chasing ball in field. .and I slip a very thin high viz vest over the top if we have to go out in fog or when its dark.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Little P said:


> Just measured him accurately (like I said, slow day at work!)
> 
> A: 17"
> B: 14"
> ...


My pointers are odd measurements too as they have deep chests so it always comes up to ring them.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hotter dog same as Equafleece but Cheaper. Size and colour range more limited. Be lost without fleece for my two!

Dylan in a XL blue hotterdog


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

rona said:


> Are they safe for a fidgety dog overnight?


I have left mine with them on over night. They Decided a 9pm swim was a good idea mid winter .............


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

We have a tankie (no sleeves).
She's a deep-chested dog and the calculator said it was confused so I just sent an email. They were really helpful as I wanted it to grow into (5 month pup at the time) and the recommendation was spot on.
Wasn't overly large whilst she was little and now she's not far off her full grown size it's a decent fit. There's good room for the deep chest - it'll be short in the back before it's lacking chest room. 
I can't quite imagine getting one with sleeves on and off but the tankie really is easy once you watch the video on the website. 

I can confirm they hold up to heavy rain. In fact I've had a dry dog underneath after she went in the sea! I rarely bother to put the waterproof jacket on over the top now. 
My dog loves wearing it to bed. She jumps up to put it on as soon as I retrieve it.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Little P said:


> Just measured him accurately (like I said, slow day at work!)
> 
> A: 17"
> B: 14"
> ...


So I've given them a call and they agree that he has a very broad chest!

In terms of the tankie they said he'd need the 18/20" to go round his chest but might be too long in the length.

They suggested that the 16" pug jumper (how rude!) would be a good fit around the body but may be a little shorter in the length.

So....naturally I've ordered both! Will send back the one I don't want and if we decide on the pug jumper, I'll send it back and have a zip put in along the back to make the sleeves easier.

Very helpful lady I spoke to


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Well, less than 24hrs after ordering them, his fleeces have arrived! 

The tankie is too big so will be going back, but it pains me to admit that the pug jumper is a perfect fit! 

I'm in two minds about the zip - he wasn't too impressed having his legs put into the sleeves but he was better than I thought he'd be, so I think I might just leave it as it is, he'll just have to get over it! 

Next stop: going to try on harnesses to go over his jumper - time to go and give the poor boy some more body image issues!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Little P said:


> Well, less than 24hrs after ordering them, his fleeces have arrived!
> 
> The tankie is too big so will be going back, but it pains me to admit that the pug jumper is a perfect fit!
> 
> ...


I've got a Dog Games harness for Carmen (not the perfect fit one) and that has stretchy elasticated bits on the straps. I don't have to adjust it if it is under or over her coat as a result


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have the Hotterdog fleeces which, as somebody mentioned, are made by Equafleece but are more limited in colours and sizes.

I have just ordered another XL size and a M. My collie bitch as a L but it's too big for her and if left on overnight I find that in the morning her legs are stuck inside the jumper. So we'll save that one for in the car, and ordered the XL for a spare for my pointer or for my collie male if he needs it.

Oh, I have found that Gaytonwood Gundogs are by far the cheapest for Hotterdogs fleeces:
Gaytonwood Golden Retrievers Northampton, Northants, United Kingdom


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

GoldenShadow said:


> I've got a Dog Games harness for Carmen (not the perfect fit one) and that has stretchy elasticated bits on the straps. I don't have to adjust it if it is under or over her coat as a result


His usual harness is similar to the dog games ones I think but he doesn't seem comfortable with it over his jumper (again, he's a stupid shape!), so I've got a bog standard nylon webbing one to try over the jumper.

He's going to be chucked in the shower soon as he needs a malaseb bath, so we'll try the fleece out afterwards! (Watch this space for photos...it's very orange!!)


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm not sure he's too impressed!


----------



## Juliatee2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Excellent. As to type, depends on how arthritic his back legs are I suppose, or his front ones come to that


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Juliatee2 said:


> Excellent. As to type, depends on how arthritic his back legs are I suppose, or his front ones come to that


Seem to be managing ok so far, he's just had a bath so hes got it on now. Wasn't too impressed with having his legs put through the holes (hates his legs/feet touched) but was easily distracted with food


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Little P said:


> Seem to be managing ok so far, he's just had a bath so hes got it on now. Wasn't too impressed with having his legs put through the holes (hates his legs/feet touched) but was easily distracted with food


Still having leg issues! When he lies down, then stands up again, his legs get stuck in the jumper - it's a pug jumper but his legs are seemingly much shorter than pug legs!

I phoned and asked if I returned it, whether they could remove the legs - they said just to chop them off myself with some sharp scissors (the sleeves, not my dog's legs...).

I've been sat here for 15 minutes with the jumper and a pair of scissors...and I just cannot bring myself to do it!

I'll give turns up another go but they keep falling down.

Next time, I'm going to get a normal shape dog!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Little P said:


> Still having leg issues! When he lies down, then stands up again, his legs get stuck in the jumper - it's a pug jumper but his legs are seemingly much shorter than pug legs!
> 
> I phoned and asked if I returned it, whether they could remove the legs - they said just to chop them off myself with some sharp scissors (the sleeves, not my dog's legs...).
> 
> ...


Can you simply roll the sleeves up? Thats what I did with the Hotterdog fleece which was too big for my collie. She used to get her legs stuck inside but once I just folded the sleeves up once it was problem solved.

Sorry, you gave turn up a try, should really read the whole thing before replying!


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Why don't you turn them up to the required length and then put a couple of stitches in to keep them from falling down? 

By the way, he looks very cute in his fleece and with that colour there will be no chance of losing him :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2014)

Can't you just swap it for a tankie?


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

McKenzie said:


> Can't you just swap it for a tankie?


Alas, no. He's a stupid shape, think small JRT with, as the equafleece lady put it, "a chest measurement any man would be proud of"! He has a disproportionately broad chest - they sent me the 16" pug jumper (perfect fit with the broader chest shape) and a 18/20" tankie which fits around his chest but I need to send it back today because it's huge on him!

We got on better with the turn ups yesterday. A bit of bribery (3 treats, one after the head through the hole, and one after each leg was in) resulted in less fuss getting it on, a walk, then a trip in the car, his turn ups survived!


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my, he's a cutie! I love him in the orange colour.

Our Bonz has a red Equafleece jumper










When we first got it we really used to struggle to get his front legs in, but he's used to it now and I've got it down to a fine art. He spends all day at work with my husband where it can be very cold! So he really appreciates his jumper!


----------

